# My Seas 2.5 way Loudspeakers



## yanga (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello,
I just finished my Seas 2.5 way project. I will detail all process



















his is a column of 2.5-way bass reflex with two separate volumes for the mid-bass and the environment. The top (about 15 liters) with a tuned pipe and the lower front (about 18/20 liters) tuned front port that is included in the baffle.

At the bottom rear of the box is another "camera" to mount the insulated crossover.
Now I will show the raw material needed:
Speakers:
Seas 27TBFC/G tweeter (H1212):
http://www.seas.no/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=90&Itemid=114

Seas CA18RNX woofer midrange (H1215):
http://www.seas.no/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=109&Itemid=131

I will continue later.

Best Regards


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Those look good and those are some nice drivers. Are all of those flush mounted? Looks like they could use a touch of black paint or something around the edge of the recesses. So you have the .5 in it's own' chamber tuned differently? That's what it sounds like but it's hard to tell from your description.

Good work. Cabs and grills look great. More details! :TT


----------



## yanga (Feb 11, 2011)

First sorry for my bad English 

Yes i have .5 in a diferent chamber tuned diferently.

This is a sketch of speaker design. I finally changed slightly this because twiter, midwoofer and bass reflex just fit in. I' gave 2 more centimeters to the former chamber.
All measurements are in centimeters.










All drives are flush mounted (but becauseI have no proper machinery the circle is not perfect and i must paint it  ).










More details later ...

Best regards


----------



## yanga (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is the crossover:










Also I tried this crossover, but we prefer former one:









And first time I listen some music:










Now I working later i will update this.

Best Regards


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice looking speakers.:T Also very impresive cabinet work.


----------

